# Turn your life around...NOW!



## llamamama (Jan 19, 2011)

http://reddit.com/r/GetMotivated/

A couple days ago, I hit complete rock bottom. You can read more about it here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/depression/comments/gouzq

I felt trapped. Demotivated. Lost. My social anxiety was at its worst. It had been 5 years since I had become a complete mental mess and I had forgotten what it even felt like to be normal and happy. I was as self-critical as ever. It's hard for me to even write this right now, for fear of triggering those emotions, but I will anyway. I have been a combination of socially anxious and depressed for the past 5 years. I had never gotten it diagnosed but I am sure that I was seriously, clinically depressed. The only thing I was sure of was that I didn't want this. Realistically, I knew I didn't deserve it. I knew my thoughts were false, that other people really didn't hate me and judge me all the time, but I couldn't believe it. My subconscious wouldn't accept it. The only thoughts I had ever though before were negative thoughts and they would keep screaming at me. Any positive thought just seemed fake.

1) You WILL change. I don't care how bad you think you have it. You CAN change. Have you ever seen an animal that had been abused previously? For example that squirrel that you chased away one too many times in your backyard. You know how it's extremely paranoid now and runs even when it hears a footstep? That is the condition we have. You know that timid dog that was beat by its previous owner? The one that won't come and lick your hand but will run in the opposite direction and snare its teeth at you? That is the condition we have. I don't wanna waste too much of your time (this video is more longer than it needs to be), but more or less this is how we behave: 




2) You are a product of your environment. Surround yourself with optimism and motivation, and that is why I recommend this site: http://reddit.com/r/getmotivated/ I love this forum because it was the first place I found that there were other people going through the same thing as me. It let me know that I wasn't alone. Having kept to myself for so many years, it felt good to finally relate with others. But the thing is, you need to move on. You need to stop moping and start coping. Even if you make one step in the right direction today, do it and go on that website and look around. Get some inspiration, and start to make amends to your life. It worked for me, and if you can muster up enough will power I know you will be able to as well.

3) Old habits die hard. As I'm writing this, I'm going through a bit of a funk right now. But the thing I have this time that I haven't had before is momentum. This time I'm not gonna freefall back into depression. I'm continuing to move forward.

Now I'm not different from you. I'm just like you, and maybe even worse in some ways. But the last week of my life has been tremendous. Honestly, I went from having negative self-confidence to a MUCH better image of myself. I'm honestly 10 times the man I was last week, and externally I'm no different that I was before. I threw a party at my apartment last Friday which normally would've scared the crap out of me, but it really went amazing.

My socially anxiety, if I had to put a number on it, is 80% gone. I used to get nervous talking to my apartment-mates before. Now I feel I can completely be myself.

Seriously guys, this website changed my life and it could change yours too. It's not some one-switch thing that will get you out of whatever you're going though, but it will put you in the right direction. Your job is to sack up and move forward. What do you have to lose? http://reddit.com/r/getmotivated/

P.S. They also have a section for depression, if you need to vent there it's: http://reddit.com/r/depression/
Please try to keep the negative energy out of http://reddit.com/r/GetMotivated/


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

hey, just wanted to say that reading the stuff you linked to really inspired me


----------



## fireworkrach (Apr 17, 2011)

This is brilliant. Thank you!


----------

